# zillas vs mudzillas vs outlaw radials



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

im gunna build a fourtrax 300 and which of these three tires would yall reccomend i dont want pure mud but ive selected these three just because i like them and they way they look i do hardpack and mud and some water i dont wanna do a huge gr cause i dont want to lose much top end but in my tire i wanted something light so from yalls chart i selected these three so just from yalls personal expierences which would yall recomend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zillas or law radials. Can't really go wrong w/ either. Mudzillas suck.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

p y u say mudzillas suck? i have them and i follow alot of bikes with laws with ma mud zillas. but the 500 will be on ol2 soon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Watched 2 brute try some ruts one day. One w/ a 2" lift & 30" MZ. Tried and tried and tried and couldn't make it. 

Other brute, 28" laws no lift walked right out. Never stopped never lost traction. 

%100 true story. Stogi might have been there w/ me I can't remember. So, they suck IMO lol


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks for opions i really like the zillas and i like the outlaw radials bc of the way they look and they dont weigh that muchi love the ol2 but there too heavy for what i want if i wanted to go with a 28 does anyone know how much gr i would need


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

For ol2's i think you will need a 54% gr


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

change of plans im getting a polaris 400 xplorer now thinking bout getting 27in zillas how true do they measure to size and does anyone how to put a lift on one of those


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

27's run short.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

hate to steal this guys thread but im bout to buy zillas... i think lol 

should i go 28"x 10" all the way around or should i do the 10" front 12" rears ?

these will be going on stock rims on my 650 xtp, any opinions?


or is there another tire i should look at ? not looking to lift it just want 28s or maybe 29s if they run small i chose the zilla based off there a great all around tire, but im not afraid of aggresive mud tire i just dont wanna buy rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I say wide out back. Always liked wides in the back.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

wide in back . I loved my zillas.. really had no problems with them, just wanted a truly good mud tire. so went with laws. I think my 28" zillas ran a little short in size too


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had mudzillas on my RZR, they are a great tire.. I still like my outlaws better. I would tend to believe the MZ would be better than the zillas just due to the lug size on the MZ.. they really are huge.. my buddy rides them on his sportsman 800 and they always follow our outlaws just fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

want a good all around tire? or a more MUD tire? zilla for all around, Outlaw-Radial for a more focused mud tire in my opinion. personally i'll run zilla's on my razer ill be getting in the future. I loved my old zilla's and a couple buddies run them with no complaints. Though im sure the outlaw radials are an awesome tire too.


----------

